# Two Medicine Lake



## injun joe (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't post much but liked this one from vacation last week...


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 3, 2014)

Thats awesome. Great pic!


----------



## Halawaka (Oct 3, 2014)

Beautiful.  Where is this at?


----------



## injun joe (Oct 3, 2014)

Glacier National Park.....
Here's another:


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 3, 2014)

Great pic man. You just sold a trip there for me. That is beautiful.


----------



## injun joe (Oct 3, 2014)

Tripp,
It's like being in a postcard everywhere you look. I took about 500 pics in a week and they are all beautiful. It's not the photographer, believe me, it's the subjects.
Tons of mountain goats , bighorns and griz. You'll love it.


----------



## injun joe (Oct 3, 2014)

Stop me when you're bored.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesome shots - spectacular place.  Hard to get bored with those!


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 5, 2014)

Those are beautiful shots. Makes me wanna go there too.


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 6, 2014)

I agree wvdawg. We are going next year if I can talk my wife out of the Keys. We've been to the Keys a few times. Time for something new.


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 6, 2014)

Where did you guys stay injun? Id like to find a cabin around there to stay in, big enough for 5.


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Oct 6, 2014)

Dang man.  Those are great!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 13, 2014)

Beautiful country, my Mom used to live nearby in Whitefish. 

Did you make it up goin' to the sun rd?


----------



## srb (Oct 14, 2014)

*Pics...*

Great  looking pics!


----------



## believer (Oct 15, 2014)

Can't beat great landscapes and wild life. Sadly, you have added yet another location to my bucket list.


----------



## injun joe (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry, Ive been busy with work. We stayed three days in East Glacier at the Pottery Shop. They have 3 rooms behind the shop. ( We flew into Great Falls to see the Charlie Russell museum and drive to East Glacier. It's a beautiful 3 hour cruise.) We spent three and a half days exploring the east entrances to the park and Blackfeet Indian Reservation.
Then we drove around the south side of the park to Apgar and spent one night so we could go to Goat Lick. From there we traveled north up the west side of the park and stayed above Polebridge in a Bed and Breakfast called The Way Less Traveled that was 4 miles from the Canadian border and 17 miles from the nearest paved road. It was a cool place completely off the grid. We saw a lot of wildlife there and at Kintla Lake at the Polebridge entrance to the Park.
From there we went to Big Fork and then one night in Missoula , from where we flew home.
We drove the Going To The Sun Road both west to east and east to west. It was as fabulous as the name implies but I don't think it has the drama of the Beartooth Highway.
Anyway, the Park is 1.2 million acres so there is a lot to see and much of it is roadless. The beauty of Glacier lies in its remoteness.
Glad you liked the pics.


----------



## injun joe (Oct 16, 2014)

trippcasey said:


> Where did you guys stay injun? Id like to find a cabin around there to stay in, big enough for 5.



If your budget can take it, the lodges inside the Park are probably the nicest places to stay. Either McDonald Lodge on the west or East Glacier Lodge on the east. Both were originally constructed as railroad destinations at the turn of the 20th century and are both gorgeous. There are plenty of budget minded cabins around East Glacier but you need to book early for summertime travel. We went the 2nd week of September, which is perfect for us, but most of the park vendors and surrounding businesses close by Oct.1 due to weather.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 26, 2014)

That first one is just tops!  Thanks for sharing all those, and the details of the trip!


----------

